

Show HN: GIF Your Face - Easily create an animated GIF with your webcam - mattnull
http://gifyourface.com
GIF Your Face – Create an animated GIF using your webcam in under 10 seconds
======
joegyoung
Where is the link to the gif? Clicking or right clicking does not show the
link

------
uberneo
how about security .. any chances you are saving faces on your server ?

~~~
mattnull
We definitely are. All GIFs are stored on a CDN for sharing purposes. A
disclaimer has recently been added to the site.

------
snully
This thing is sweet!!!

